# Low Battery Warning Message



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

If D* is reading this: Please remove that obnoxious warning. I'll know the batteries are dead when it doesn't work =) In the interim, my rechargables throw this error when there is plenty left in them at 1.2v, and pressing OK to clear the error only makes another message appear. Ughh


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Never saw that mesage. Why use rechargables? Remotes last at least a year with standard batteries. Seems like that would be the answer for you.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

bret4 said:


> Never saw that mesage. Why use rechargables? Remotes last at least a year with standard batteries. Seems like that would be the answer for you.


You obviously don't have an LCD remote.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok your talking about a remote other than the one that came with the HR20. 

See how fast catch on?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't get it?????
The HR20 is displaying an error message about a remote.
Maybe it's too early in the morning.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dervari said:


> You obviously don't have an LCD remote.


Neither does the OP. The receiver won't display a low battery warning unless you're using the standard remote that comes with it. And when you're using that remote, there's no reason to use rechargeable batteries. Regular ones will last a long time.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Neither does the OP. The receiver won't display a low battery warning unless you're using the standard remote that comes with it. And when you're using that remote, there's no reason to use rechargeable batteries. Regular ones will last a long time.


O.K. That clears up it for me. That's what I thought was happening.
Sometimes folks try to get fancy I guess. Why use rechargeables?
Standard double AA's should last a long time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rechargeable AA batts = 1.2v
Regular Alkaline AA batts = 1.5v

In certain devices, the voltage difference may be critical.

BTW, if you're using another brand of RC other than the one that came with 
your IRD, why would you expect D* to resolve you problem in th first place?


----------



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

I am using the remote that came with the unit.

The batteries that came with the new remote quit in 24 hours.

I installed new batteries and now I see 'low battery' warning with NEW batteries.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

janeslogin said:


> The batteries that came with the new remote quit in 24 hours.
> 
> I installed new batteries and now I see 'low battery' warning with NEW batteries.


The remote is defective.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Rechargeable AA batts = 1.2v
> Regular Alkaline AA batts = 1.5v
> 
> In certain devices, the voltage difference may be critical.
> ...


Nick,
In regards to your Christmas wish, remember, somewhere there is a guy who is tired of her crap.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

I've gotten that message before and it is supremely annoying. The ONLY way to get rid of it is to put in new batteries even though they are still fine.

While we're talking about annoying messages .....

If I put the remote in AV1 and then hit some buttons, I don't want the HR20 to remind me that I put it in AV1! And if it absolutely sees the need to notify me of something I clearly remember doing, at least have the ability to GO AWAY after a few seconds without me having to slide the remote back to D* and press a button to get rid of that screen.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

ajwillys said:


> I've gotten that message before and it is supremely annoying. The ONLY way to get rid of it is to put in new batteries even though they are still fine.
> 
> While we're talking about annoying messages .....
> 
> If I put the remote in AV1 and then hit some buttons, I don't want the HR20 to remind me that I put it in AV1! And if it absolutely sees the need to notify me of something I clearly remember doing, at least have the ability to GO AWAY after a few seconds without me having to slide the remote back to D* and press a button to get rid of that screen.


This one is pretty annoying, but I have noticed a trend. When I switch to AV1, then press power, nothing hapens on my receiver (stereo, not D*), so I hit power again, and the receiver comes on, and the notice comes on the screen. I think it is like the ding in your car that tells you that your left turn signal has been on for the last 10 miles.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

How does the HR20 read the voltage in an aftermarket remote control?

I thought the standard remote read the voltage in its batteries and reported it to the receiver, but I am assuming the aftermarket remotes don't do that.

How does it work?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> How does the HR20 read the voltage in an aftermarket remote control?


It doesn't. They will not cause the low battery warning to appear.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

ajwillys said:


> I've gotten that message before and it is supremely annoying. The ONLY way to get rid of it is to put in new batteries even though they are still fine.
> 
> While we're talking about annoying messages .....
> 
> If I put the remote in AV1 and then hit some buttons, I don't want the HR20 to remind me that I put it in AV1! And if it absolutely sees the need to notify me of something I clearly remember doing, at least have the ability to GO AWAY after a few seconds without me having to slide the remote back to D* and press a button to get rid of that screen.


I'm a little surprised to see about these error messages.
I am using a Pronto TSU7500 to control two HR20s in the same equipment cabinet.
I have the Pronto set to send RF signals to a Pronto RFX6500 which converts the signals back to IR and uses a blaster to control all of my equipment.
One of my HR20's uses the AVI codes and the other uses the regular HR20 codes. So whenever I send a signal, one of the machines is always catching the "wrong" signal.

Saying all of that, I wonder why I wouldn't get the error message you are describing. (I'm really really glad that I don't, but just wondering.) If I did, it would drive me and the wife absolutely nuts!


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

islesfan said:


> This one is pretty annoying, but I have noticed a trend. When I switch to AV1, then press power, nothing hapens on my receiver (stereo, not D*), so I hit power again, and the receiver comes on, and the notice comes on the screen. I think it is like the ding in your car that tells you that your left turn signal has been on for the last 10 miles.


I too have to hit "PWR" twice to turn off my receiver. I usually do this second (the "Off" button comes first and powers off the TV and HR20). Then when I turn them on I do it in the opposite order: one PWR push turns the receiver on, I flip to D* mode, and "On" turns on the TV and HR20.

I wish "On" and "Off" could turn on and off not only the HR20, but the TV and the receiver. My TiVo (DirecTiVo, series 2) could do it.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry, I've been not checking my posts =)

I use the RC34F with backlight which drains batteries quicker I suppose. I also try and use rechargables in everything because there is a little bit of hippie in me I think =) 

Thanks for the follow up poster to remind me how much I hate the message about the remote is in AV1, and I have to go back to TV to clear it. SUPER ANNOYING. 

The fact that I know realize these things only happen with the D* remote, is really making me think about an aftermarket replacement.


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Why use rechargables?


Because some people do not want to fill our landfills with toxic materials leaking from disposable batteries.


----------



## bbqdewd (Oct 22, 2006)

iacas said:


> I too have to hit "PWR" twice to turn off my receiver. I usually do this second (the "Off" button comes first and powers off the TV and HR20). Then when I turn them on I do it in the opposite order: one PWR push turns the receiver on, I flip to D* mode, and "On" turns on the TV and HR20.
> 
> I wish "On" and "Off" could turn on and off not only the HR20, but the TV and the receiver. My TiVo (DirecTiVo, series 2) could do it.


Ditto here, exact same issue with Sony receiver, takes two presses. TV and HR20 only take one press.


----------

